
Amazon Dash Cart - jaboutboul
https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=21289116011
======
advisedwang
I love the idea of putting the express checkout technology in the cart.
Promises less queuing and less frustration.

But of course amazon had to tie it to your amazon account. I don't want my
data to be sucked up! And this no does not serve people without access to the
usual banking & internet infrastructure.

